# How to dispose of cigar butts



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Hi guys: 

How do you all dispose of your cigar butts? I live in an apartment, and smoke only out on our patio. The last thing I want is to bring a cigar butt into the house, throw it in the trash, and have that "ashtray" scent linger.

I was flushing them down the toilet, but the darn thing clogged yesterday, and I fear that throwing cigar butts down there might not be the best thing for it.

I've also tried the garbage disposal, but that is a less-than-ideal solution. When it chops up a cigar, it does release an unpleasant burned cigar smell that lingers for an hour or more. 

Any hints?


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

Put them in a baggie then throw them away.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Toss them out into the grass, if you are really fancy pick them apart first. Like most natural leaves, tobacco is bio-degradable. When the lawn mower runs them over it becomes mulch :tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Toss them out into the grass, if you are really fancy pick them apart first. Like most natural leaves, tobacco is bio-degradable. When the lawn mower runs them over it becomes mulch :tu


What he said.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Toss them out into the grass, if you are really fancy pick them apart first. Like most natural leaves, tobacco is bio-degradable. When the lawn mower runs them over it becomes mulch :tu


My downstairs neighbor would kill me. She's already made a fuss about the occasional clipped cap that falls over the edge and lands on her patio. In the OP, I neglected to mention that I live on the 2nd floor.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> My downstairs neighbor would kill me. She's already made a fuss about the occasional clipped cap that falls over the edge and lands on her patio. In the OP, I neglected to mention that I live on the 2nd floor.


I toss them about as far out as I can throw them (2nd floor balcony should help add distance ). Usually they make it about 20 - 30 yards, which fortunately for me, is into a nice little wooded patch. If there is any sort of landscaping/wooded area close enough to toss too? If so, I would aim for that :tu

Another suggestion may be to get yourself a 'Stinky', thus making the need to dispose of butts a more infrequent event.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I keep a coffee can with cover in my smoking area on the deck. When I dump my ashtray, I dump it into the coffee can and replace the cover. On trash day, I dump the coffee can into a plastic grocery bag and toss it with the rest of the trash. No smell and no mess.:tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Get the Stinky Herf Ed.... I did.... 3 gallons...holy crap! Though seriously you should be able to throw them...and if she complains..toss them just out of her patio...it's a leaf, she can't complain about that...no additives or anything.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> My downstairs neighbor would kill me. She's already made a fuss about the occasional clipped cap that falls over the edge and lands on her patio. In the OP, I neglected to mention that I live on the 2nd floor.


You need to please her then:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I wait until they're cool and throw them in the bushes.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

I throw mine in the yard debris recycle container. They are leaves after all.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Is there is any sort of landscaping/wooded area close enough to toss too? If so, I would aim for that :tu


Yup, there sure is. Here's the view from the balcony. I just need to make sure they're completely out, as we live smack dab in the middle of wildfire territory.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Now that's a great view to smoke a cigar. :tu


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I find that empty Gatorade bottles work the best. It might be a little environmetally unfriendly, but, hey, it does the trick. :ss


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> Yup, there sure is. Here's the view from the balcony. I just need to make sure they're completely out, as we live smack dab in the middle of wildfire territory.


 tell me about it, I got caught down there in 98 when thay shutdown I-95.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine usually end up as lawn food or in the fire pit which the latter does not help you at all. Great view by the way! If I were you I would probably invest in a Stinky or some other large ashtray and let a bunch collect and than find someplace to dump them whether it's the dumpster, trash can etc.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> Yup, there sure is. Here's the view from the balcony. I just need to make sure they're completely out, as we live smack dab in the middle of wildfire territory.


 I always dump a little water from a bottle or cup on the butts just to be sure :tu


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an empty flower pot that i put my butts in. I live on a 2nd floor apartment. it takes some time to fill it up, and when I do i just dump it in my trash when i am taking the trash out.:ss


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

Fortunate for me I have an outdoor fireplace which is usually ablaze when I am smoking so i add the oil to the fire:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

----------------
Now playing: Alan Jackson - Designated Drinker
via FoxyTunes


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

robofan said:


> I throw mine in the yard debris recycle container. They are leaves after all.


That's where I put mine too...:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

huero71 said:


> That's where I put mine too...:tu


you must have a strong throwing arm if you can throw them to his yard in Detroit

----------------
Now playing: Deicide - Lunatic Of God's Creation
via FoxyTunes


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

compost heap


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Cigar tobacco is supposedly a good natural pesticide. Break them apart after they dry and sprinkle them around your plants and shrubs (or somebody's plants and shrubs). That's what I do. It does seem to work.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

lol I live in the country and I throw mine in the woods


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Another vote for the woods... another option is a SoBe glass bottle. :ss


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Organic compost.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I chuck mine in the alley or leave them in an ashtray by the garbage can on the porch and throw them in there when they're out.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> How do you all dispose of your cigar butts? I live in an apartment, and smoke only out on our patio. The last thing I want is to bring a cigar butt into the house, throw it in the trash, and have that "ashtray" scent linger.
> 
> ...


I return them back to nature by throwing them off my deck into the woods. If I'm lucky it will grow a cigar tree where I will be responsible for banding them which I have no problem doing.:chk


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I throw them all in the corner of my fire pit. Once it gets pretty filled up I start me a little fire and trip out on the crazy smell of a bunch of butts burning together.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I keep them in my stinky ashtray until it's almost full then I throw them in the trash.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Mini cigarillo-I spit on the end to put it out and throw it in the lawn.
Mini cigar-If I have time I let it put itself out or do as I would with a mini cigarillo.
Cigar-I just let it rest then after it's out I toss it.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

I eat my nubs...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Send them off to the POL's in DC. You can mark your package, "Butts for Butts".


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Tenor CS said:


> My downstairs neighbor would kill me. She's already made a fuss about the occasional clipped cap that falls over the edge and lands on her patio. In the OP, I neglected to mention that I live on the 2nd floor.


Toss them down the trash chute.

Make sure they're not still lit. :ss


----------



## LEOinFL (Sep 17, 2007)

I wait about 15 minutes to make sure it is out...dump the ashtray contents into a ziplock baggie.....toss in trash....no problem with smells in 6 months


LEOinFL


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Get the 'Herf Edition' and you should only have to worry about it once a year or so 



chippewastud79 said:


> I toss them about as far out as I can throw them (2nd floor balcony should help add distance ). Usually they make it about 20 - 30 yards, which fortunately for me, is into a nice little wooded patch. If there is any sort of landscaping/wooded area close enough to toss too? If so, I would aim for that :tu
> 
> Another suggestion may be to get yourself a 'Stinky', thus making the need to dispose of butts a more infrequent event.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

SHOE said:


> Cigar tobacco is supposedly a good natural pesticide. Break them apart after they dry and sprinkle them around your plants and shrubs (or somebody's plants and shrubs). That's what I do. It does seem to work.


Funny I just heard that on TV. They said it helps keep squirrels and other bastages away. I guess as long as you takeo off the wrapper and grind the cigar up a bit, no one will ever know its there.


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

taltos said:


> I keep a coffee can with cover in my smoking area on the deck. When I dump my ashtray, I dump it into the coffee can and replace the cover. On trash day, I dump the coffee can into a plastic grocery bag and toss it with the rest of the trash. No smell and no mess.:tu


Im also a huge proponent of the small coffee can method. Its hard to explain, but I have this "decorative" cylindrical bucket that my ash coffee can slips in and then I sit a citronella candle case that can sit on top. Its dual purpose and isn't an eye sore!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just throw them in the bottom of the garbage can and put some other garbage on top of it.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Take a small bucket. Fill half way with UNUSED cat litter. Put your butts in there and every now and then dump in your garbage.

Of course I usually smoke it to the nub, let it go out, break it apart and spread it out around the rose bushes.


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

I toss'em in the fire pit, else I keep them in a littl 1g metal bucket that eventually gets pitched.


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Another vote for the compost bin. Keep the cycle going.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Out on the deck I use a stainless garbage pail about a foot high , you know the ones that you have to press the thing with your foot for the top to open , well I throw all my cigar buts ( live or dead ) in there and when it's full and safe they go into the regular garbage , it's been outside for about 5 year and that includes winter and it's still good , even on a rainy day


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

I used to be in a similar situation w/ a neighbor downstairs from me in a condo. What I did was make makeshift ashtrays out of tin foil. When you're done, put the butt in and crunch it up. Every week or so I'd gather the balls of foil and put in a bag and throw them out. Worked pretty well.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

----------------
Now playing: Kiss - I Want You
via FoxyTunes


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I make sure that they are out and then I throw them into the mulch and landscaping in front of my patio. By the next morning they are almost always gone. I don't know where they go, but it works for me.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

I throw them into the fire pit. Maybe I'll save them for my wife's plants.


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> Now that's a great view to smoke a cigar. :tu


:tpd:


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

stub em out, run them under the tap for a second if theyre still smoking, and then let the garden have em


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Tenor CS said:


> I was flushing them down the toilet, but the darn thing clogged yesterday, and I fear that throwing cigar butts down there might not be the best thing for it.


So what RG is your poop?? Oops sorry I asked. The cigar in the toilet is fine.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I mail mine to Senators who voted in favor of the SCHIP legislation.:ss


----------



## TankerT (Apr 8, 2008)

I wait for my cigar to go out, then I basically break the wrapper, and spread the individual leaves around my back yard. I have a compost pile, but that's at the back of my yard.

Once you've broken the cigar apart, it just look like leaves on the ground.

:2


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

I throw them in the parking lot of my appartment and the vagrants and vagabonds collect and smoke them.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

robofan said:


> I throw mine in the yard debris recycle container. They are leaves after all.


:tpd:
I throw mine out with the yard clippings.


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

travclem said:


> I throw them in the parking lot of my appartment and the vagrants and vagabonds collect and smoke them.


:tpd:


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

I use an old, tall Arizona Tea or "Monster" can - the opening is wide enough to fit the largest RG of most cigars. And it holds a bunch of butts before it needs to be tossed.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I usually smoke on my back patio. I bought a metal trash can (about $9.00 at Wal Mart) small enough to line with a plastic shopping bag (the kind you get at most any store). When I'm done smoking I douse the butt with water and toss it in the can. I've been using the can for over a month now and it still isn't full. Once it is, I will just tie up the bag and toss it in the trash, then replace it with a new one. The wife doesn't like cigar smell in the house, so I had to stop putting them out with water from the kitchen sink and tossing them in the kitchen trash can. This works well, and the can (being metal) is durable enough to withstand the intense desert sun without warping or cracking. The can even has a pedal to open the lid. My trash bags are free, because I get new ones every time someone goes shopping.


----------

